

Social Collaboration Platform For Classrooms Edmodo Opens API - benfwirtz
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/06/social-collaboration-platform-for-classrooms-edmodo-opens-to-third-party-developers-with-api/

======
benfwirtz
If they manage to get as big as they hope for, that could get pupils to even
start developing apps themselves. In any case, much better efforts than in the
early 2000s, where governments experimented with computers in classes, just
for the sake of using computers in classes.

